
A look into the mind-bending Google Glass of 2029 | Cutting Edge - CNET News - rrrene
http://news.cnet.com/8301-11386_3-57598317-76/a-look-into-the-mind-bending-google-glass-of-2029/
======
rasur
Another link from this article also whets the appetite:
[http://news.cnet.com/8301-11386_3-57596204-76/metas-meron-
gr...](http://news.cnet.com/8301-11386_3-57596204-76/metas-meron-gribetz-and-
the-rise-of-the-natural-machine/) \- especially regarding Meta, which, I note,
has Prof Steve Mann on-board.. in my opinion means they are people to take
interest in, since Steve pretty much helped invent the entire idea.

This will be the Eye-Tap I've waited for.

